# mutualisation d'applications iPad et iPhone payantes



## joinman (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Actuellement sur mon lieu de vacances je n'ai accès à l'appstore que via Wifi.
Je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'acheter une application sur l'appstore via l'iPhone ou l'ipad et ensuite de re-télécharger la même sur l'autre terminal sans la repayer. 

merci pour vos retours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------

bonjour aux modos.
Après une erreur de ma part, pouvez vous déplacer cette discussion sur "Forum iPhone - iPod" => "Appstore" ?

Merci et désolé


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'acheter une application sur l'appstore via l'iPhone ou l'ipad et ensuite de re-télécharger la même sur l'autre terminal sans la repayer.


Oui (c'est lié au compte)





joinman a dit:


> pouvez vous déplacer cette discussion sur "Forum iPhone - iPod" => "Appstore" ?


Oui (faute avouée... etc.)


----------



## joinman (20 Août 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui (c'est lié au compte)



pourquoi quand je suis sur l'appstore, il me demande mon mdp iTunes afin d'acheter l'appli?



Aliboron a dit:


> Oui (faute avouée... etc.)




super merci beaucoup


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2010)

joinman a dit:


> pourquoi quand je suis sur l'appstore, il me demande mon mdp iTunes afin d'acheter l'appli ?


C'est avec le même compte (l'iTunes avec lequel tu fais la synchro de liPhone) ?

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester avec une application payante. Mais pour ce que j'en ai vu, lorsqu'on synchronise l'iPhone l'application téléchargée directement se copie sur iTunes et apparaît dans la partie "Applications" de la "Bibliothèque" sans rien faire de particulier. Et aussi dans ~/Musiques/iTunes/Mobile Applications bien sûr.

Le fait qu'il te demande ton code n'implique pas une facturation. Je sais qu'il le demande aussi lors des téléchargements d'applications gratuites. Peut-être peux-tu ruser pour voir en commençant par télécharger une gratuite. Puis en demandant la tienne. En principe, il devrait te dire que tu l'as déjà et demander si tu veux la charger à nouveau ou quelque chose du genre. Bon, évidemment, si c'est l'application TomTom à 60 euros, je comprends que tu hésites.


----------



## Dagui (21 Août 2010)

Il te redemande ton mot de passe justement pour vérifier que tu es bien le détenteur de ce compte. Compte qui peut être défini par défaut dans les réglages, dans la partie Store.

Et une fois que tu as entré ton mot de passe, le serveur check ton compte, et c'est là qu'il voit si tu as déjà ou pas cette app. Et quand tu l'as déjà achetée il te le dis, et te demande si tu veux la re-télécharger. Je ne suis pas sûr, mais j'avais lu quelque part qu'il existe une limite au nombre de fois où tu peux re-acheter une app gratuitement.


----------

